# S7 - .net



## Mahon (24 August 2011)

Hi zusammen,

für ein kleines Projekt suche ich die Möglichkeit mit einer S7 zu kommunizieren.

Nun benötige ich ein Lan <> S7 Interface, welches soll ich kaufen damit später Libnodave oder alternativen auch damit sprechen..?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 August 2011)

Je nach Steuerung kannst du die Onboard Schnittstelle nutzen (PN-CPU), CP
oder zb. von Deltalogic ein Adapter.


----------



## Mahon (24 August 2011)

Hi, 

erstmal Danke, welche Onboard Schnittstelle?

Ich will per Lan Connecten das ist Voraussetzung, also brauch ich doch ein Gerät das mir Ethernet <> S7 zusammenbringt...

Gruß
Markus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 August 2011)

Siemens sagt das die Zukunft der Steuerung Grün ist, dh das immer mehr
PN (Profinet) Steuerungen verkauft werden, diese hätten dann eine Ethernet
Schnittstelle Onboard. 

Wenn du deine Fragestellung weiter auskleiden würdest, sind bestimmt
gezieltere Antworten möglich


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 August 2011)

Bei mir ist ja klar, dass ich den ACCON-NetLink PRO compact von uns empfehle. 
Der funktioniert nicht nur mit libnodave sondern z.B. auch mit prodave und SoftNet 
(von Siemens) und natürlich unserem ACCON-AGLink.


----------



## Mahon (25 August 2011)

Hi,



> Bei mir ist ja klar, dass ich den ACCON-NetLink PRO compact von uns empfehle. Der funktioniert nicht nur mit libnodave sondern z.B. auch mit prodave und SoftNet (von Siemens) und natürlich unserem ACCON-AGLink.



ja, genau sowas habe ich mir vorgestellt. Preis ist OK.
Wie stelle ich mir nun einen Eingriff in laufende Software vor?
Kann ich mit dem Adapter und Libnodave Ausgänge und Merker Setzen, Eingänge Visualisieren....

Oder muss die S7 noch ein Programm für die Communication enthalten?

Gruß
Mahon


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 August 2011)

Libnodave kann den ACCON-NetLink-PRO (compact) entweder native ansprechen oder über RFC1006. In der SPS muss dabei nichts geändert werden. Der Zugriff erfolgt wie mit einem PG bzw. einem OP.


----------



## Mahon (25 August 2011)

vielen Dank erstmal, ich werde mich nun ein wenig einlesen, ein paar Beispiele suchen....

Gruß
Markus


----------



## edison (25 August 2011)

Hi Markus,

die Merkerbytes von 40 bis 70 sind in Deinem Programm noch frei 

Sascha


----------



## Mahon (25 August 2011)

Hi Sascha, 

schön dich hier zu sehen...

Danke für die Info, ich werde nun einmal Test weise für den USB-MPI ein kleines Programm schreiben...

Gruß
Markus


----------

